# Können Schlangen Treppen steigen



## GabiundBernd (11. Mai 2017)

Frage... wir haben ja viele Ringelnattern am Teich. Jetzt habe ich heute, oben am Hauseingang eine Blindschleiche gesehen. Frage Können Ringelnattern, Blindschleichen auch Treppen steigen..... und so vielleicht ins Haus kommen


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2017)

steigen in dem sinn nicht, aber so eine Treppenstufe sollte kein problem für sie darstellen.


----------



## GabiundBernd (11. Mai 2017)

ohhhhhhh... d.h.die können die 5 Stufen in die Wohnung kommen............grrr....


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2017)

und noch viel mehr Stufen


----------



## wander-falke (11. Mai 2017)

Also, 

Wenn => DER es kann, dann kann es eine Schlange auch....


----------



## Tanny (11. Mai 2017)

Das ist aber undramatisch. 
Ringelnattern sind ungiftig und Blindschleichen sind nicht einmal __ Schlangen, sondern Echsen. 

Beide werden nicht wirklich Interesse daran haben, im Haus zu wohnen. 
Wenn, ist es vermutlich ein Versehen, wenn sie zu Euch rein kommen. 
Wenn Ihr ihnen draußen gute Verstecke (z.B. Steinhaufen, Holzhaufen) anbietet, brauchen sie sich nichts im Haus zu suchen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Mai 2017)

Bei mir kam die __ Ringelnatter sogar aus dem Türrahmen – im Haus.  Da muss unter dem Haus ein Hohlraum sein … Macht aber nix, ganz im Gegenteil! Ich fand’s hochspannend.


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2017)

Naja, man muss das praktisch nehmen: __ Ringelnatter im Haus: Keine Mäuse!


----------



## laolamia (11. Mai 2017)

darum bin ich staendig pleite.....


----------



## GabiundBernd (11. Mai 2017)

Dafür haben wir eine Katze, Holzhaufen wir auch genug.... das ist hier ein alter Bauernhof.... genug Platz draußen also.......


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Mai 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Naja, man muss das praktisch nehmen: __ Ringelnatter im Haus: Keine Mäuse!


Dafür sorgen schon meine fünf Katzen.  Deswegen habe ich aber letztendlich auch den Türrahmen verschlossen – um die Ringelnatter zu schützen vor spielwütigen Vierbeinern.


----------



## GabiundBernd (11. Mai 2017)

Ja bei uns ist die Türe immer offen, damit die Katze und die Hunde immer rein und rauß können und ich das Vogelgezwitscher hören kann


----------



## domserv (12. Mai 2017)

Warum sollten die in die Wohnung wollen. Wir haben auch viele Ringelnattern, Schlingnattern und auch Blindschleichen. Im Sommer ist unsere ebenerdige Haustür oft auf und bis heute ist noch nie eine Schlange in die Wohnung gegrabbelt. Die haben mindestens genausoviel Angst vor dir wie du vor ihnen.


----------



## GabiundBernd (12. Mai 2017)

Das beruhigt mich ja sehr..... hatte mich gestern total erschrocken diese große Blindschleiche so vor der Treppe zu sehen. Dachte die __ Schlangen.... sind nur unten am Teich, aber nö... krabbeln sie auch noch hier oben rum


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Mai 2017)

Blindschleichen tun absolut nichts – und wie Kirstin weiter oben bereits schrieb: Es sind gar keine __ Schlangen, sondern sie gehören zur Familie der __ Eidechsen. Entspannung!


----------



## GabiundBernd (12. Mai 2017)

Ja ich weiß ja .... finde das blos ecklig.... lang und ohne Füße ...__ Frösche, __ Eidechsen find ich ja toll..... aber __ Schlangen... Blindschleichen halt nicht. Wir haben halt hier überall viel Wasser.... und viel Natur. Ich ja schön, deswegen wohnen wir ja auch hier.. Habe halt bis wir den Teich gebaut haben noch nie eine Schlange in Natur gesehen und bin dann natürlich aus allen Wolken gefallen......


----------



## domserv (12. Mai 2017)

__ Schlangen sind doch wunderschön und wenn man die in der Hand hat, auch warm und nicht glitschig wie viele denken. Aber meine Frau kann die Schlangen in unserem Garten auch nach 30 Jahren noch nicht leiden. Ist halt jeder anders


----------



## Wetterleuchten (12. Mai 2017)

Hi Gaby,

Wenn vor/auf deiner Treppe Steinplatten sind, die sich in der Sonne schön erwärmen, hat die Blindschleiche vermutlich ein Wärmebad genommen. Wenn da aber Hund und Katz aus und ein gehen, wird ihr das auf Dauer an der Stelle zu stressig sein und sie wird sich ein ungestörteres Plätzchen suchen. Ein Steinhaufen weit weg vom Haus, an einer sonnigen Stelle und mit Gebüsch und Unterholz in der Nähe dürfte ihr vermutlich mindestens genau so gut gefallen.
Auch wenn die spezielle Fortbewegungsart von __ Schlangen und Blindschleichen auf manche Menschen gruselig wirkt, die sind nicht eklig, sondern fühlen sich weich und trocken an, je nach Außentemperatur auch noch schön warm und gar nicht schlabberig, weil sie nämlich kräftige Muskeln haben. Gib dir ne Chance, diese Tiere zu bewundern


----------



## GabiundBernd (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo Beate,
das hast du sehr schön geschrieben. . Nur ich mal lieber Tiere mit viel Fell und langen Haaren, Hunde, Katzen vielleicht mal noch ein Esel... Verstecke und andere Plätze zum sich in die Sonne legen haben wir genug ...


----------



## GabiundBernd (12. Mai 2017)

Ups.. kleiner Schreibfehler... ich mag lieber...


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Verstecke und andere Plätze zum sich in die Sonne legen haben wir genug ...


als Schlange würde ich mich da sehr wohl fühlen - is ja alles da


----------

